# HGS forum?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know if this kind of post is allowed...however I know that there is quite a few members here that are on there also. Anybody know what's up with the HGS forum? I keeping getting a google error report saying that the forums are a reported attack page...


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Hm, i am a member there, not sure.. i don't get that.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am not a member but I just googled it and got this:

*Warning - visiting this web site may harm your computer!*


There was a button to push if you wanted to continue but I got nervous and escaped quickly....????


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Hm, well it was working fine earlier, I have never had any trouble with it attacking my computer...

I hit the ignore button and it just showed my a bunch of html code.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Farmpony, I have received that message a few times now whenever I venture over there. THEN my McAfee Security pops up and says I have a virus, so my Hubby had to run a virus scan because of it and low and behold, there was a virus from that website.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Warning - visiting this web site may harm your computer!*



*Suggestions:* 

Return to the previous page and pick another result.
Try another search to find what you're looking for.
Or you can continue to Horse Forums at your own risk. For detailed information about the problems we found, visit Google's Safe Browsing diagnostic page for this site.

For more information about how to protect yourself from harmful software online, you can visit StopBadware.org.

If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google's Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.
Advisory provided by








I got this when I googled it again, but then I found another topic to click that took me to a page that said:

>> *Click Here for our NEW Horse Forum* << *http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/index.php?*
*IF YOU HAVE PROBLEMS ACCESSING THE HORSE FORUM (browser tries to download),
PLEASE CLEAR YOUR CACHE/DELETE TEMPORARY INTERNET FILES & RESTART YOUR COMPUTER*

I think they just updated their site.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope that one is messed up too, it pops up the same attack site. Maybe someone hacked it and planted a virus, happens a lot according to my computer nerd hubby and my computer nerd housemate... I would be careful guys, best to not go there any more.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Well that stinks, I am on this site and that one constantly to get my horse fix when I'm not at the barn!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmm. :/

I just recently had to have all my data wiped...basically "reset" my entire system thanks to the bug I got on it. Don't especially want to go through that again...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the warning!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the warning..

"Of the 265 pages that we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 3 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time that Google visited this site was on 2010-03-23, and the last time that suspicious content was found on this site was on 2010-03-23.

Malicious software includes 3 trojan(s), 2 exploit(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 1 new process(es) on the target machine."


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a member there but I've had a similar problem from a lot of my regular websites lately..something planted in the ads I think =/


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I suggest that if you have been on any sites lately that have done that(especially HGS), you run a virus scan on your computer as well as a spybot scan. "AVG" and "Spybot Search and Destroy" are great and downloadable, it is what my 2 comp. geeks use.


----------



## Nero (Mar 5, 2010)

It says
HGS Horse Forum Message The horse forum is undergoing a some maintenance and should be back up in a few hours.

Sincerely, Victor/Admin
​


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

This is what I just got:



> Reported Attack Page!
> 
> This web page at Horse Grooming Supplies has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.
> 
> ...


----------



## airraeme (Mar 14, 2010)

I too, am on both sites. I got the message the other day, but only once and since then I have been back on and have not received the message. I did do a scan of my computer and I came up with no spyware, malware, or trojans.

I did also see that the site is down for repairs.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

The problem has been fixed, or so they say. I haven't had an issue with it today, so I think it has. Here is a link to the discussion about it if you are interested. Firefox blocked HGS as an "Attack site"??? - Horse Forums (HGS)


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I tried to sign on an hour ago. My antivirus warned me that the site is currently hosting Malware and was dangerous. I signed on just long enough to post a warning about it and will not go back until the issue is resolved. I endangered myself enough to post the warning. Luckily, I have a great system that protects me very well. 

I sure hope it is rectified.

I JUST tried it again and the warning is still there.



Hmmmmm....I just did a quick scan and a threat was found and eliminated. It was an info grabber. My short visit to HGS might have been a mistake. Luckily the thread never was able to activate due to antiviral program. Whew!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I just checked again and I'm still getting the Attack Warning.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know then. They are saying that it is just a fake warning, but who knows. Oh, just saw that one of the mods commented that it should be fixed by tonight. Who knows though. It hasn't sent me a warning today...I hope it gets fixed for everyone soon.


----------

